# Grading the back yard questions



## bushwacked (May 21, 2020)

I am looking into regrading our backyard as it has turned into crap over the years and especially now since the outdoor kitchen people drove heavy machines on it while still wet and created a good amounts of ruts and stunted the growth of the grass ...

1) I am curious if yall have paid for this service? If so, how much should I be expecting to pay? I have roughly 1500sq ft of grass and no trees in the way.

2) I looked online at random websites and seems to be going for $1-2 sq ft .... does that seem right?

3) Any specific questions I should be asking?


----------



## NJlawnguy (8 mo ago)

Any chance you would be open to doing it yourself? Could rent a ditch witch (if I remember correctly that's what they're called) for under $300/day I believe.

I was going to do this but just paid my tree guys a little extra when they were on site to help grade a few areas.


----------



## bushwacked (May 21, 2020)

NJlawnguy said:


> Any chance you would be open to doing it yourself? Could rent a ditch witch (if I remember correctly that's what they're called) for under $300/day I believe.
> 
> I was going to do this but just paid my tree guys a little extra when they were on site to help grade a few areas.


Hah! My wife would kill me if I showed up trying to regraded our whole back yard ... it isnt just a little out of whack or a couple areas sadly or I might be able to get away with it. There is 1 corner about 1' higher than the rest of the yard for now reason, and then there are valleys in the middle which make no sense and then nothing is sloped at all correctly to help drain much of anything where it needs to go.


----------



## bushwacked (May 21, 2020)

anything else? They should be out end of the week ...


----------

